# Stephen King's Es: Erste Reaktionen zum Horrorfilm sehr positiv



## Darkmoon76 (27. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stephen King's Es: Erste Reaktionen zum Horrorfilm sehr positiv* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Stephen King's Es: Erste Reaktionen zum Horrorfilm sehr positiv*


----------



## Frullo (27. August 2017)

Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf den Zirkus!


----------



## Celerex (28. August 2017)

Ich hab mir erst vorletztes Wochenende die 3 Std. Version des ersten Teils angesehen. Ich finde, der Film ist kaum gealtert. Er macht genauso viel Spaß wie früher. Ich bin wirklich äußerst gespannt, wie sich die Neuverfilmung im Vergleich schlägt.


----------



## Frullo (28. August 2017)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erst vorletztes Wochenende die 3 Std. Version des ersten Teils angesehen. Ich finde, der Film ist kaum gealtert. Er macht genauso viel Spaß wie früher. Ich bin wirklich äußerst gespannt, wie sich die Neuverfilmung im Vergleich schlägt.



Habe mir das Teil auch vor kurzem wieder zu Gemüte geführt.  Ich mag ihn zwar auch - vor allem Tim Curry als Pennywise - aber mir war er schon damals zu... familienfreundlich. Daher bin ich schon mal froh, dass diese Fassung ein R-Rating hat. Zudem war ich mit dem Schluss bzw. dem Endkampf unzufrieden:



Spoiler



Der findet ja im Buch vor allem auf einer Art geistigen Ebene statt, wovon in der Miniserie nicht wirklich etwas zu sehen ist. Ausserdem bleibt Derry von Es Niedergang unbetroffen, ganz anders als im Buch, bei der vor allem das Zentrum der Stadt arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## Celerex (28. August 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Habe mir das Teil auch vor kurzem wieder zu Gemüte geführt.  Ich mag ihn zwar auch - vor allem Tim Curry als Pennywise - aber mir war er schon damals zu... familienfreundlich. Daher bin ich schon mal froh, dass diese Fassung ein R-Rating hat. Zudem war ich mit dem Schluss bzw. dem Endkampf unzufrieden:



Ich finde auch, dass der Horroranteil ziemlich gering ist. Als ich den zuletzt gesehen hatte, war ich noch sehr jung, dementsprechend wusste ich fast nichts mehr. Ich habe mich dann eher auf einen schaurigen Film eingestellt, war dann aber doch ein wenig verwundert. Was mich aber überrascht hat, waren die ziemlich gut geschriebenen Dialogen (auch wenn sie teilweise ein wenig albern sind, aber das war damals normal) und den guten Schauspielern. Das wirkte mit Ausnahme der Thematik ziemlich authentisch. Ich bin gespannt, ob das Remake diesen Eindruck ebenso übermitteln kann.

Die Buchvorlage habe ich damals nie gelesen. Evtl. werde ich die auch mal angehen.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2017)

Celerex schrieb:


> Die Buchvorlage habe ich damals nie gelesen. Evtl. werde ich die auch mal angehen.



Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Frullo (28. August 2017)

Celerex schrieb:


> Die Buchvorlage habe ich damals nie gelesen. Evtl. werde ich die auch mal angehen.



Kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen: Zum einen wirkt die Geschichte dann tatsächlich epischer: ES ist dann tatsächlich spürbar schon seit langer Zeit unterwegs - da kommen dann historische Berichte zum Zuge die verdeutlichen, wie der Horror zyklisch (ca. alle 30 Jahre) in Erscheinung tritt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre bis ins 19te Jahrhundert zurück.

Allerdings gibt es im Buch eine Szene die, vor allem wenn man die heutige Sensibilität was Kinder & Sex anbelangt berücksichtigt, ziemlich fragwürdig (bis zu abstossend) erscheint...

Aber was den Blood&Gore-Anteil betrifft, ist das Buch dann wirklich spitze...


----------

